# Uk-M App for Android



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody suggested an app for thr site yet? It would be handy for us who use a mobile for posting.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody suggested an app for thr site yet? It would be handy for us who use a mobile for posting.


Just use tapatalk?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> Just use tapatalk?


Hi mate. I've tried to install it before. I get as far as inputting my 16-digit bank card number and the prompt just stops. Can't understand this at all. The main reason I want Tapatalk is to add pics to my posts. It's annoying me a lot. Somebody here must have had this same problem?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. I've tried to install it before. I get as far as inputting my 16-digit bank card number and the prompt just stops. Can't understand this at all. The main reason I want Tapatalk is to add pics to my posts. It's annoying me a lot. Somebody here must have had this same problem?


Which operating system is the phone running? Is it an iphone/android/windows/other?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

resten said:


> Which operating system is the phone running? Is it an iphone/android/windows/other?


Clue is in the title. @Laurieloz you could use tapatalk community free not tapatalk 2


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Clue is in the title. @Laurieloz you could use tapatalk community free not tapatalk 2


True, but I'm sure I don't enter credit card details every time I'm buying an app on the android market place which is why I asked.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

You have to enter it once so maybe it's his first time buying an app.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> Which operating system is the phone running? Is it an iphone/android/windows/other?


Samsung Galaxy Android. I've downoaded apps before but only free ones. I haven't actually used my card to pay via the net, using PayPal for Ebay items, etc.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Clue is in the title. @Laurieloz you could use tapatalk community free not tapatalk 2


Thanks. I'll see if it's in the PlayStore. If not, I'll try to find it via Google.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks. I'll see if it's in the PlayStore. If not, I'll try to find it via Google.


Sorry just searched tapatalk on play store and android don't do the free version. You could try asking someone to pay on their card giving them the money or buy a google play gift card and pay that way.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

If your using your wifi at home well ordering an app that you pay for it doesn't work. Simply switch wifi off and use your credit.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Or just download an app called 4shared, then search for tapatalk.apk and download it for free.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

add pics to photobucket then link to here .


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Or just download an app called 4shared, then search for tapatalk.apk and download it for free.


Thanks mate. I've used your method and it's installed sucessfully. Gonna play around with it soon. Cheers


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers guys for all your advice. I'm an Internet novice at 48! I've gone with @Sc4mp0 in the end and it's on my phone. Thanks again for all your valued help :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody suggested an app for thr site yet? It would be handy for us who use a mobile for posting.


Used to be one but it was removed... probably because it was a bit wank


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Any time you need an app look for the name of it on Google Store and then just search <insert app name>.apk

Not all of them are on there but a lot are.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Although I'd be careful downloading pirated apps personally, means you'll be putting personal information in to some of them


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Forget all that, use this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4

This one is currently in beta but its free and waaay better than the old tapatalk


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Tapatalk 2 for iphone maybe thats available for Android


----------

